# Limping Viz



## Toodlepip22 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Limping Viz*

Hi there,

We're new to this forum, so hello & I hope someone can help. 

Our 2 year old Viz, called Inca , after playing with some dogs about a month ago, she started to limp but only after resting/sleeping for a few hours. It would only last a couple of seconds, and then be back to normal. We checked her pads and felt her leg, but there was no sign of discomfort. We put it down to a 'pulled muscle' and rested her/lead walked her for 2 weeks - much to everyone's dismay..!! 

She had bounced back to normal and was back to bouncing around, playing & chasing, however she's just limped again tonight.

She came from a reputable breeder and hip scores were very low. 

Has anyone else experienced similar, what did you do to help your Viz? 

Thanks, Pippa


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Limping Viz*

They can develop a limp for any number of reasons. 
Some limps just required rest, but 2 weeks may not be long enough for some strain. 

If I start questioning myself on if it could be more than a strain. I take the dog to the vet.


----------

